# Tights vs Leg Warmers vs. Knickers



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

Do leg warmers keep you as warm as tights, and are there certain brands of leg warmers that work better than others, or do you wear tights when it gets cold? I'm thinking about 30s and 40s.

Also, I've never tried knickers. What is the advantage of them?

Thanks in advance!
Rob


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Just a general observation: Leg warmers (and arm warmers, for that matter) are perfect when it's cold at the beginning of the ride but will warm up quite a bit later. They're quickly stripped off, and fold up into a flat rectangle easily stashed in one of your jersey pockets. Some people learn to take leg warmers off on the fly at 25 mph. Not me.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Leg warmers and knee warmers are good for when its cold in the morning but will warm up significantly so you can take them off.

Tights and knickers do basically the same thing with more warmth in the butt area for days when the temp stays steady and you won't need to cool down.

I like tights over leg warmers because if it's cold enough for leg warmers it's cold enough to have some warmth around the butt and privates. the down side is I can get pretty hot in the afternoon with tights that were perfect in the morning.
On the other hand I like knee warmers more than knickers. If I just need to keep my knees warm the temp is probably high enough so I don't have to worry about the butt area.
It's personal peprefernece and nothing is perfect uless off course the temp and the heat you generate yourself is constant all day.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

You left out knee warmers.

It's 33 degrees out now, and in an hour, I'll leave with heavy knee warmers on.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

The correct answer is: embrocation.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Aindreas said:


> The correct answer is: embrocation.


Makes my balls cold.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Aindreas said:


> The correct answer is: embrocation.


Well, let's just say it's another way to try to keep your legs warm. Whether or not it's the correct answer is up to the individual. Personally, why grease myself up when I can buy perfectly good arm- and leg warmers? Back in the day, it made some sense: those woolen warmers sometimes itched like the devil.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Aindreas said:


> The correct answer is: embrocation.


I've thinking about using this.

I am a lightweight and my legs (and feet) don't get warm easily. I usually can leave my leg warmers on even in hot weather (up to 95F). In the winter, I'm constantly struggling to keep my legs warm with leg warmers under long winter tights.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Moonnerd said:


> Do leg warmers keep you as warm as tights, and are there certain brands of leg warmers that work better than others, or do you wear tights when it gets cold? I'm thinking about 30s and 40s.
> 
> Also, I've never tried knickers. What is the advantage of them?
> 
> ...


I like bib tights when it's cold and gonna stay cold. Leg warmers are fine when it's going to warm up significantly during the ride. Personally, I prefer tights as, for me anyway, they are more comfortable than leg warmers. If it's gonna warm up I'll just wear lighter tights and be a bit cool for the beginning of the ride.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

The rule of thumb is that 60 F up knee warmers. Below that leg warmers. But it really is up to the individual, since some people can withstand the cold better than others. 40F & below is usually tights.

Knickers are for people with money to burn. I say this because though they may fill a requirement, they are not as practical. Wear once & you have to wash them. With knee & leg warmers they don't really get dirty so I'am able to use them more before having to wash them.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

so it sounds like regarding warmth, the leg/knee warmers are as warm as tights on the lower leg, but tights would be warmer in the butt area. And then its a pragmatic question of whether it will warm up during the ride. Would that be an accurate summary? Thanks for the info!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Moonnerd said:


> so it sounds like regarding warmth, the leg/knee warmers are as warm as tights on the lower leg, but tights would be warmer in the butt area. And then its a pragmatic question of whether it will warm up during the ride. Would that be an accurate summary? Thanks for the info!



Pretty accurate. Warmers are easy-on, easy-off and easily carried things made for those days when you freeze at 7 am, sweat at noon, and freeze again at 5 pm. I'm old and keep mine on until it gets to be around 75 degrees, then off they come.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It is my understanding that embrocation only provides the sensation of heat. It doesn't generate heat or warm up your muscles or joints.

Shorts/bibs down to 50F
Add leg warmers 50- 40F
Below 40F Barrier front (windproof membrane) tights.

I have various tights but prefer shorts with legwarmers to tights in general. Same basic material so they provide the same warmth. I also have kneewarmers but the only diff from legwarmers is the naked 8" of shin so might as well stick with leg warmers.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

In Minnesota, I often wear medium thermal retention tights, then windproof shorts, with knee warmers. Occasionally Gore-Tex pants. Arm warmers, fleece vest, windbreaker. Occasionally Gore-Tex jacket. The secret is in the layers and *the ability to adjust *the amount of insulation to the temperature and to your bodies BTU output as you ride. You'll need a backpack or a bike rack.

If I need more, I stay by the fire.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

My "rule of thumb" is

Racing or hard training:
55 on up......Bibs and jersey
35-55..........Thin knee warmers and Arm warmers under jersey
25-35..........Heavy knee warmers and old wool jersey under jersey with arm warmers.
under 25.....Forget it.

Training
55-60......Thin arm warmers and thin knee warmers
45-55......Reg arm warmers and heavy knee warmers
35-45......As above, but with wool jersey under reg jersey
25-35......Bib tights over bibs, and a thermal jacket over jersey.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

55+ = bare legs
30 - 55 = leg warmers
<30 = Running or hiking

I have several pairs of knee warmers and knickers that I almost never use. I find that they are one of those things that sounds good in theory but not much use in practice.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Stashing*



wim said:


> Just a general observation: Leg warmers (and arm warmers, for that matter) are perfect when it's cold at the beginning of the ride but will warm up quite a bit later. They're quickly stripped off, and fold up into a flat rectangle easily stashed in one of your jersey pockets. Some people learn to take leg warmers off on the fly at 25 mph. Not me.


I like tights (vs. leg warmers) because if it is cold enough to want the extra warmth on the legs, then a double layer "mid-body" is welcome as well. I have no problem folding a set of tights and putting them in the middle jersey pocket. This applies to "regular" lycra tights, not the wind-front or heavy fleece tights, which I do not have/use.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I you have a lightweight headband, arm warmers, vest, knee warmers, and toe covers, you have flexibility and can ride in cooler weather.

Next level is a balaclava, long sleeve jersey, leg warmers, and shoe covers. You can also wear your knee warmers over leg warmers for additional versatility.

When it gets to cold for your privates to wear regular shorts/bibs you either need bib knickers or bib tights. I have regular tights with suspenders but am giving up on them and get bib tights for next Winter.

Listen up, no matter what anyone else says, if you ride in cold weather regularly and do not protect your knees below 65 degrees Fahrenheit you risk harming your knee joints. The Pros are doing it with creams and you just don't realize it. Besides, your knees and legs are not going to sweat if you wear knee warmers above 65 degrees.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Depends too much on the temp to give a definitive answer. I have heavy weight tights for the real cold days. Other days I favor leg warmers. They're about the same thickness as light weight tights, but they're more versatile because they can be removed & easily carried in a jersey pocket.

I feel the same way about arm warmers. I don't own any long sleeved jerseys. When it gets too warm for a jacket, I use the arm warmers. They can be folded up to about the same size as a hankie.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks. This is very helpful. It sounds like I need to think about 2 different categories, cold weather and cool weather.

Which specific arm and leg warmers do you recommend for 1) Cold weather and 2) Cool weather? One of my main deciding factors are ones which stay in place. Thanks again.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Moonnerd said:


> Thanks. This is very helpful. It sounds like I need to think about 2 different categories, cold weather and cool weather.
> 
> Which specific arm and leg warmers do you recommend for 1) Cold weather and 2) Cool weather? One of my main deciding factors are ones which stay in place. Thanks again.


I'd recommend Assos leg warmers if you can swing the price. I definitely balked at paying the Assos premium but am glad I did. They extent pretty deep into your shorts, have good stretch and are pre bent so they stay up very well.

For arm warmers I'd suggest holding off and seeing if that's something you'd actually use. Plenty of people like arm warmers but a lot of others don't 'get it' so maybe see which category you fall into before spending the money.

you kind of 'need' something for your legs because warm knees are less prone to injury so go right out and buy something for the legs but if you get caught on a ride with cold arms or a long sleeve jersey wishing you could lose the sleeves it's not a big deal. Personally I'm good to go with just a long sleeve jersey and if it heats up it's not my arms that are too warm but the body and I just unzip a little. If you end up seeing it like I do arm warmers would have been a waste of money.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think you can't go wrong adding; knee warmers, leg warmers, arm warmers, basic tights to your wardrobe. What to wear in what temp, for YOU, is definitely a trial and error exercise. 

For sure, you will use them all, and be more comfortable in a wider range of temperatures. 

Voler has closeouts all the time (hint, hint).


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

gamara said:


> *Knickers are for people with money to burn.* I say this because though they may fill a requirement, they are not as practical. Wear once & you have to wash them. With knee & leg warmers they don't really get dirty so I'am able to use them more before having to wash them.


Or, the corrollary: *Leg warmers are for poor people.*


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Everybody is different, as far as cold tolerances and stuff like that, but for me, I prefer leg warmers when I can get away with it (usually above 40*). I guess for me, having one less layer between me and the seat, pulling at the midsection, etc, is nice if I can work it out. I wear tights when it is below 40* typically. No knickers, not sure what I would use them for. My quads are such that I don't have problems with the leg warmers falling down.

My first pair of legwarmers were PI, they had a fleece inside layer, very warm. I wore those down to mid-20* w/o much problem, although the midsection did start to get a little cold (you could see a red line on my legs where the legwarmers ended and I had only a thin layer of lycra protecting me!). Now I have a thinner pair (Mavic, I think), that aren't warm enough below 40*.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*boff*



gamara said:


> The rule of thumb is that 60 F up knee warmers. Below that leg warmers. But it really is up to the individual, since some people can withstand the cold better than others. 40F & below is usually tights.
> 
> Knickers are for people with money to burn. I say this because though they may fill a requirement, they are not as practical. Wear once & you have to wash them. With knee & leg warmers they don't really get dirty so I'am able to use them more before having to wash them.


I own all of the above. I wear, depending upon temp, 25*F to 35*F=lycra bib tights under wool tights, 35 to 45*F= lycra knickers under wool tights, 45 to 55*F= wool warmers under bibshorts or lycra knickers or just knickers up to about 65*F. The knee covering is the key point I consider. I like wool over lycra in a warmer or tight. That double layer rocks. Knee warmers are for people with money to burn, basically non functional.


----------



## mttklmrr1 (May 13, 2011)

I have owned a lot of cycling clothes and knickers are not one of them. I see no use for them. Bike shorts and leg warmers pretty much serve the same function as knickers. I think knickers are for people that have money to burn. I have 5 paris of leg warmers and the average cost for each is 20 bucks. Each knicker costs approximately 70 bucks and five of them would cost upward to 350 bucks. Five pairs of leg warmers would only cost 100 bucks. 

I have seen lot of women wearing knickers in aerobics class and I don't think it would be something that I would wear.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I think it really depends on how hard you are riding as well. If you are doing a hard training ride/race, and it is hilly, you need very little clothing, even in cold temperatures. So far this year on the East Coast, I've not had to use tights at all, just knee warmers. But the temps have stayed pretty much above 30F this winter.

Also, a wind-vest can do wonders. That, some arm warmers and a jersey/baselayer combo, and you can be as warm as with a winter jacket.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

In the PNW, I do a lot of riding throughout the year in temps 40-50 F (5-10 C, since I'm Canadian). For the past 13 years living here I was a bib short/leg warmer hardman, even in the rain and 40. The last 2 years I have fallen in love with bib tights, with chamois integral. Wearing bibs and then tights adds too much upper body layer for temps in the 40s, but for those days where I know I will ride with my legs covered the entire ride bib tights are awesome. No irritation from the leg warmer bands, no sagging leg warmers. Assos LL 607 are superb.

Windstopper bibs for the really cold dry days are great and I usually wear these over regular bib shorts when the temp is approaching freezing. My main complaint is that every single brand of windstopping bib tight will have some sacrifice in the fit because the windstopping fabric does not stretch to conform like lycra does. 

And I always ride with my knees covered to about 65 F (18 C). I have definitely found with age (now in my 40s) that I dress warmer than when I was a younger, tougher, stupider man.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm gonna disagree with y'all that thing knickers are useless. I wear em a LOT when its 'not quite tights weather.' IOW from the low 40s thru the upper 50s. I will overlap the upper ranges with shorts and knee warmers if I think it'll get warmer on the ride. Very hard to take knickers off...

As an added benefit, I wear the knickers under tights for that one more layer over my knees.

M


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

On the bottom I wear:
- Wind front tights <50
- Heavier tights up to 55
- Lighter tights up to 55 - 65
- Knickers high 50's to high 60's
- Shorts in 70's and above.

On the top I wear:
- Heavier jacket with full windproofing and thermal base layer < 50
- Heavier jacket with windproof front and thermal base 50-60
- Wind jersey with thermal base 60-70
- Long sleeve jersey high 60's to high 70's
- Short sleeve jerseys 80 and above.

I haven't tried the knee warmers and leg warmers yet.
I bought 2 pairs of Capo knickers for $57 each from Competitive Cyclist recently for those of you complaining about the cost.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Another thing to consider is keeping your feet warm in these temps. I know this is about leg warmth but hear me out.

I purchased a pair of Belgian booties this winter, to keep my feet warm. It is amazing how much warmer you feel when cold air isn't turning your toes into icicles.

I use to wear a pair of tights over my bibs, but I hated how they felt. Now I just wear bibs, knee warmers, and Belgian booties in temps down to the high 30's (no rain - I'll ride inside on days that are that cold with rain), and am fine. Without the feeling of my feet freezing, I feel like my whole lower half is warmer.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Seems like we've covered this before but I couldn't find a quick link.

From 45-55 F, I will wear knee warmers or bib knickers. The great thing about bib knickers is they stay in place. Plus you don't have the extra layer over the middle of your legs where it doesn't make much sense. If the temp is warming up, I wear the warmers so they can be removed.

Below 45 I will wear tights to add the extra layer over the mid-section.

I don't really have much use for leg warmers, actually.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your a CAT X racer, but next year you'll be pro. You have to look the part. That means no matter how cold it is you have to wear your ubiquitous club-jersey and bib shorts and freeze you ass off with arm and leg warmers.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

For most of the country it is generally really cold or really hot so knickers are not worth it for those few in between days. Well not here in Seattle where a constant in between is the weather, so you get a lot of use out of knickers.


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

One advantage of leg warmers over bib tights isw it is a lot easier to take a pee with oleg warmers (pull up bibs and let her go). OTOH, I think bib tights are generally warmer than leg warmers but this probably depends upon brand (I use Sugoi).


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

LC said:


> For most of the country it is generally really cold or really hot so knickers are not worth it for those few in between days. Well not here in Seattle where a constant in between is the weather, so you get a lot of use out of knickers.


Greetings from Seattle also. Knickers are great for April/ May and Sept/ Oct, so that's a third of the year. I use them when I know it's going to be 50s to 60s.

Below that it's tights, and above that it's shorts, maybe with knee warners if it starts cool.

One thing I'll echo is wearing overshoes. I always wear neoprenes in winter, and with knickers I wear over socks. Not only do I look like the Belgian cyclist van der Haardermannen, it keeps my toes just the right temperature. Highly recommended for aesthetic and practical reasons!


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Killroy said:


> Your a CAT X racer, but next year you'll be pro. You have to look the part. That means no matter how cold it is you have to wear your ubiquitous club-jersey and bib shorts and freeze you ass off with arm and leg warmers.


So many times I'm out riding, in tights and a jacket, balaclava, booties, and am still slightly cold. On the ride I see these guys in their bib shorts, with maybe a long sleeve jersey, and I wonder, which one of us is the stupid or weak one? 

Am I a sissy for being so bundled up, or did they really misjudge the weather and are freezing their asses off while pretending they aren't?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Kodi Crescent said:


> So many times I'm out riding, in tights and a jacket, balaclava, booties, and am still slightly cold. On the ride I see these guys in their bib shorts, with maybe a long sleeve jersey, and I wonder, which one of us is the stupid or weak one?
> 
> Am I a sissy for being so bundled up, or did they really misjudge the weather and are freezing their asses off while pretending they aren't?


No, everyone is different for temps and tolerance.

Pro riders are notoriously over-dressed for the weather when they are out training, especially the guys who live and race in Europe. Euro pros are fanatical about staying warm - check pictures of Contador training in cold weather (but not freezing) where he has a balaclava and a scarf over his mouth and nose. I run into a couple of guys locally every now and then, who race Pro Tour, and they are usually dressed for temps ~ 5 Celsius colder than I am dressed for and I dress on the warm side already. Only on the hottest days do we end up the same.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Kodi Crescent said:


> So many times I'm out riding, in tights and a jacket, balaclava, booties, and am still slightly cold. On the ride I see these guys in their bib shorts, with maybe a long sleeve jersey, and I wonder, which one of us is the stupid or weak one?
> 
> Am I a sissy for being so bundled up, or did they really misjudge the weather and are freezing their asses off while pretending they aren't?


I have the exact opposite experience. I'll be riding in a short sleeve jersey, arm and maybe leg warmers, a wind stopper hat pulled over just the tops of my ears, and, if it is on the colder side, a vest. When I see someone in tights and bulky Goretex jacket, my thoughts are, "Wow. That guy must be sweating like a pig in that jacket."


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I've got several pairs of Bib Knickers right now, and I find them to be better than the tights. Then again I've never really had a problem with cold legs, and used to run cross country in the snow with shorts and a sweatshirt. My main issue is keeping my torso/arms warm on colder days. 

I wear Knickers from 30F->65F with a windstopper jacket and gloves for the 30-50 range, and a normal jacket and gloves for 50-65. Once the temps get into the mid 60s I'm good with a normal jersey and shorts. 

In colder weather, well I wuss out and just ride inside.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

*all three*

I have all three and use them. My knicks are very thin so they are pretty much spring and fall only, I have even ridden them in the summer. Tights are a must for me below 55 or so for the warmth below the waist. Knee warmers for obvious reason of ease.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I live in Southern California where we have cool mornings (30 to 45 degrees F) and warm mid mornings and afternoons (60 to 75 degrees F) in the cooler months. Because it warms up above 60 degrees I use knee warmers in the morning and remove them when it warms up. My calves do not get too cold so I do not wear leg warmers, but many in my group do wear leg warmers, so it is basically whatever works best for you.


----------

